# Local orchids...!



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2010)

These were found at the outskirts of my parents town. Enjoy...!

Ophrys oestifera subsp bremifera (or O. oestifera var minutula)






Ophrys mammosa (the first might have something of O. aesculapii in it...)









Ophrys phryganae













Ophrys sicula





Ophrys attica


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2010)

*and these...*

and some more....

Orchis italica

















Serapias vomeracea





Serapias lingua

















Serapias bergonii


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2010)

A bunch of Serapias





Here you can see the stems of Himantogossum robertianum were the flowers have faded and the seed capsules have swollen.





How many plants of "Ophrys phryganae" like plants can you find in here? (I say this because they are kind of difficult to detect...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow -- so many, so different. Aren't orchids wonderful?!


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2010)

Natives are so cool!!!

Orchis italica- very interesting, and busy!


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I love the Ophrys too bad we don't have any here.


----------



## tenman (Apr 9, 2010)

Fantastic series! Thanks!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the Ophrys oestifera! you have a diverse set of orchids in your country


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all of those beauties Thanasis!!!! not one of these ophris is to be found here!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, what a splendid view into your world!! I love the O. italica especially - not only do they look like little men, the even have ding-dongs :rollhappy: how funny is that!

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> they even have ding-dongs :rollhappy: how funny is that!



:rollhappy::rollhappy: Indeed Tom!!! 

I am glad you all like them...!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2010)

dang... i'm crazy about Orchis.....


----------



## Hera (Apr 10, 2010)

The orchis are so cool. Like little people with big Easter bonnets. Even if they do have ......ya know......


----------



## etex (Apr 10, 2010)

What a wonderful show! Thank you so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Tom .............. that image never occurred to me, yeeesh!

Thanasis, wonder pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 10, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, what a splendid view into your world!! I love the O. italica especially - not only do they look like little men, the even have ding-dongs :rollhappy: how funny is that!
> 
> Thanks for posting these.



Tom, You made me go back and take a second look...I sure didn't see that the first time but now that you pointed that out :rollhappy::rollhappy:

Biothanasis,
I have always wanted to visit Greece , now even more so !!! :clap::clap:
Thank you for sharing these, and by the way ,how did you get the spider to pose in the 3rd picture ??oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2010)

Hera said:


> The orchis are so cool. Like little people with big Easter bonnets. Even if they do have ......ya know......



they're monkeys... with a tail! (somepeoplegofigure) 

I'm very jealous of all those natives in flower! very nice pictures. our first ones won't be out until maybe may 10th, and even then though nice not many look that nice


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2010)

Gilda I saw her on the flower and I quickly took the picture before she moves....!  She was too slow for me...hehehehehe!

Charles, imagine that these have started flowering approximatelly one month earlier than last year...!


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2010)

Really nice photos thanks a lot for sharing with us.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, what a splendid view into your world!! I love the O. italica especially - not only do they look like little men, the even have ding-dongs.


LMAO!!!
Thanx for posting. I love #3 w/ the predator waiting for the pollinator!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, what a splendid view into your world!! I love the O. italica especially - not only do they look like little men, the even have ding-dongs :rollhappy: how funny is that!
> Thanks for posting these.


:clap: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :clap:
The O's are my fav, and that's not why! What a great area! Fabulous!


----------



## luis (Apr 12, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> A bunch of Serapias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in portugal we have plenty of them too ... ophrys, orchis, etc includind orchis italica too but your species are more spectacular! thank's


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 14, 2010)

Luis thank you for your comments!!! Try to take some photos of yours too!!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2010)

Hello all,

2-3 days ago I visited a nice place next to the urban area of Thessaloniki (where I live) and found these orchids.

Ophrys oestifera









Ophrys reinholdii





Ophrys apifera





Anacamptis pyramidalis









Anacamptis papilionacea (Orchis papilionacea)





Anacamptis morio (Orchis morio)




















Do the colours of the last photo flowers remind you of a paphio's flower colours??? Maybe micranthum????

Limodorum abortivum


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2010)

And some invertebrates I found.....!


























Ok this was a private moment, but.....




















And my favourite group.... Spiders















This one had a belly of he size of our thumbnail....


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2010)

the flowers are beautiful! very nice pictures


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2010)

Cool photos, Thanasis! You've been busy!


----------



## JeanLux (May 14, 2010)

Yes, very nice pics of flowers and insects!!!! (got a another camera?) Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2010)

I am glad you like them as I do... 

Jean, I bought the camera last year (August)....! Well, some of the pics I have posted are in low light and thus not very good. This time the light was perfect and there was no wind at all, so there are no blurred images and I could capture great details... Also I got a bit more familiar with the camera...

Also did anyone check the colours of the flowers in the last picture of Anac. morio...??? Don't they remind you of Paph. micranthum??


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 14, 2010)

So cool! I enjoyed seeing them all...the insects and spiders, too.


----------



## John Boy (May 14, 2010)

I year or so ago I had a breakdown on a Scottish Motorway just outside of Perth. Just the other side of the motorway was an old quarry and a little pond! Not the worst spot for a breakdown ey?!


----------



## eOrchids (May 14, 2010)

Excellent photography.

Native orchids galore! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2010)

Very cool John!!! Dactylorhiza orchids!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2010)

NIce photos, thanx everyone for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2010)

So many wonderful pics, thank you! I LOVE the Anacamptis and that red moth (?) is way over the top.


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2010)

I like all your photos. You are making them
like a professional.
Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2010)

I hope your break-down was quickly resolved, but what a nice place to explore meanwhile!


----------



## Hera (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for all the photos. I'll never get to these areas in person, but I really enjoy the beautiful views.


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2010)

Today I visited the forest next to the city and found several Himantoglossum caprinum. They have a little sweet and grassy smell.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2010)

Wild lip! Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2010)

Wild wildflowers! Himantoglossum caprinum, a new one for me.


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2010)

Very cool pics Thanasis, bravo!!!! Himantoglossum are some of the more spectacular looking locals, but not many of them over here! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2010)

Jean, do you mean individuals or species??? I guess you have H. robertianum and H. hircinum..., but dunno their abundance.


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Jean, do you mean individuals or species??? I guess you have H. robertianum and H. hircinum..., but dunno their abundance.



The only species of the genus to be in Lux. is hircinum and I have only seen very few plants of it until now! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> The only species of the genus to be in Lux. is hircinum and I have only seen very few plants of it until now! Jean



Hmmmm.... I see..!


----------

